
The crushing lameness of April Fools Day on the Internet. - hoodoof
I have a sense of humor.  Really I do.<p>I just don&#x27;t find being pounded with systematic absurdity for an entire day every year as being very funny.<p>I don&#x27;t know how to solve it.  It seems every single company and publication that communicates via the web has a corporate communications department or something that thinks it&#x27;s a corporate priority to come out with something for April Fools. The Internet systematizes, amplifies, focuses, fully resources, funds, schedules, plans and implements high production value foolery.  Corporate drone: &quot;Larry, Sergey, have you signed off yet on this years $4M April Fools budget? How are we going to attract and recruit the best engineers unless we&#x27;ve got a reputation for the very best and most foolish April Fools trickery?&quot; Ugh.<p>It&#x27;s just kind of silly and boring and makes we wish April 2 would come as soon as possible. As I read the Internet on April 1 I just try to self filter out all the silly unbelievable garbage. Most news sites (including HN) are hardly worth reading April 1.<p>You know when someone who thinks they are funny insists on telling lame jokes, and the audience feels an obligation to give an acknowledging guffaw? It&#x27;s like an whole Internet day worth of that.<p>I feel like the Grinch Who Stole April Fools but really it has to be said.  If you&#x27;ve got it in mind to do some fine ol&#x27; foolin then maybe the classy thing to do is leave the foolin to others and spare us one more depressingly lame absurdity.
======
rnernento
"I have a sense of humor. Really I do."

Are you sure? I think you're taking yourself and the internet a little too
seriously. If the jokes aren't funny don't laugh and don't click. If it really
bugs you go ahead and spend a day without reading news on the internet, you'll
survive, I promise.

April Fools is interesting on the internet because attention is rewarded and
that encourages companies to put real effort into silliness. It's okay to be
silly sometimes, it's actually important. The fact of that a company like
Google still has a sense of humor about itself renews my faith in them a
little bit.

Look at Blizzard's April fools:

[http://eu.blizzard.com/en-gb/games/outcasts/](http://eu.blizzard.com/en-
gb/games/outcasts/)

The credit card slots in the controller to make for easier microtransactions.
With the new business models they're using for Hearthstone and Heroes of the
Storm it's actually pretty funny. The fact that they're acknowledging it
softens me to them even just a little bit.

Some of us look forward to April Fools on the internet, maybe the jokes are
lame but the effort makes the event interesting.

~~~
mbillie1
> It's okay to be silly sometimes, it's actually important.

I agree with this entirely, but I think the argument here is that none of
these corporate April Fool's jokes are silly, or funny, or clever, or
interesting. They're the minimum effort to justify being a "gag" in order to
farm page hits. Honestly, when was the last April Fool's prank that "got you"
or made you laugh?

~~~
rnernento
Blizzard's made me laugh. I think the Google Pokemon map was funny. The
celebrity photobombs on the front page of Google. These are nerds making these
not standup comedians. Pretty much every internet April Fools gag is funnier
than SNL these days...

~~~
RivieraKid
Pokemon and other Google's "jokes" were just pathetic. Apparently, typical
Googler has a sense of humour of a 5 years old.

~~~
warrenmcwin
you, sir, appear have the chubby fingers of a five year-old

~~~
RivieraKid
hahaha, you're so funny

------
TeMPOraL
> _It seems every single company and publication that communicates via the web
> has a corporate communications department or something that thinks it 's a
> corporate priority to come out with something for April Fools._

It's not really the lameness of April Fools Day, it's the lameness of internet
businesses, social media marketing, or marketers and salesmen in general. They
need to take over, trivialize, devaluate and destroy every thing that becomes
special in society, in hope to get some additional sales. I also don't know
how to solve this, but April Fools Day is only a more visible than usual
demonstration of a problem that happens every single day.

~~~
crusso
_in hope to get some additional sales_

That's a copout, like blaming the legitimately elected political leaders in a
democracy.

_People_ do this to holidays and special events because they are easily
impressed and inclined to follow social trends like lemmings.

If people weren't so impressed by lameness, then the advertisers and marketers
would attempt other ways to gather eyeballs.

I shudder when I think of how unreadable I used to find Slashdot every April
1st (back when I was reading it).

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _If people weren 't so impressed by lameness, then the advertisers and
> marketers would attempt other ways to gather eyeballs._

It's a feedback loop; one that is arguably easier to break on the marketer's
side. OTOH posts such as OP's complaint are attempt to break that loop on the
side of people by signalling that well, we're fed up with crap. I doubt any
marketer will listen though.

~~~
crusso
It would seem to be easier to break the cycle on the marketer's side because
you're viewing the problem at the choke point where marketers are ostensibly
in control - but really it's a systemic problem with people that would have to
be fixed. Fix a couple of marketers and a couple of other marketers step in to
fill the void.

Plugging a couple of obvious holes in the dike does no good when the dike is
fundamentally unsound.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I think you're right.

So this leads to an obvious question: _how do we fix the dike?_

~~~
mbesto
Simple - stop giving them your attention. If no one paid attention to it, it
wouldn't work. If it didn't work, no rational management would foot the bill
for it.

~~~
TeMPOraL
You're missing the feedback loop. Marketers will keep trying stuff until they
find something we pay attention to. And they will destroy its specialness in
the process.

------
jedrek
April Fools' Day is amateur hour for people who aren't funny the other 364
days of the year. It's much like New Year's Eve for people who don't party or
Valentine's Day for people who aren't romantic. They feel like they have to do
this on this exact day, which of course leads to an embarrassing situation for
everybody.

~~~
snowwrestler
All of these holidays are also amateur hour for people who view themselves as
intellectual social critics--people like the OP.

I contend there are worse things that businesses can do with their time than
think up bad jokes. Let's keep some perspective here, people.

~~~
jedrek
Oh, I agree. But realizing what they are can help you deal with them better.
My GF and I are pretty romantic, we like to go out and love fine dining... So
on v-day we have steak dinner and watch a movie at home. If we don't have a
great house party to go to on NYE, we'll head out of town and just spend the
night wandering around some other city.

The one time I went to an organized party on NYE, the bathrooms were all
vomited over by 11pm.

------
gadders
This is the second post about how people don't like April Fools Day. Are we
replacing the actual April Fool jokes with posts moaning about them? I'm not
sure that's much of an improvement.

~~~
duaneb
Well, at least we aren't being sold anything!

~~~
helium
Not yet. Give it some time.

~~~
actionscripted
[http://foolsblocker.io](http://foolsblocker.io)

------
FatalLogic
20 years ago, the average person was exposed to a handful of media channels.
So, if they each produced one April Fools gag, they wouldn't have been
annoying.

Now, our media diet consists of hundreds of channels, sites and blogs, and it
seems like _every single one of them does an April Fools gag_

The result is tired, formulaic humor, repeated ad nauseam.

------
unfamiliar
>I have a sense of humor. Really I do. I just don't find being pounded with
systematic absurdity for an entire day every year as being very funny.

I don't know why its so funny to think of you getting irritated by this, but
it is.

------
danielweber
Don't forget to spend all day of the Super Bowl telling everyone on the
Internet how you don't watch football.

~~~
jafaku
Except we didn't subscribe to the LameJokes channel, so why should we receive
jokes instead of whatever the channel was supposed to give us?

You should realize that this is the internet, not America, and April's Fool is
an American tradition.

~~~
dgabriel
This is completely incorrect. It's celebrated widely in European countries &
elsewhere. April Fools didn't even start in the US.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools'_Day](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools'_Day)

~~~
jafaku
It's not celebrated in Asia, Africa, South America, and in most European
countries. Probably your propagandized media and education system lead you to
think that everyone celebrates American holidays.

------
parennoob
Matt Cutts had the perfect saying on this one.
[https://twitter.com/mattcutts/status/450741899146440704](https://twitter.com/mattcutts/status/450741899146440704)

"Hate April Fools? Consider taking a 24 hour offline holiday instead of
telling everyone over and over how much you hate April Fools."

[I'm going to take his advice and get off HN for the rest of the day.]

------
carlob
> How are we going to attract and recruit the best engineers unless we've got
> a reputation for the very best and most foolish April Fools trickery?

I would actually discourage anyone from taking a job from any company that
takes April Fools too seriously. Having to put in extra hours to get the April
Fools out in time is the only thing that's more soul-crushing than the stupid
corporate joke itself.

~~~
alandarev
Spending some time to actually raise the mood of your clients is a no-go place
for you? I assume your preference is to work for a no-emotion company 100%
dedicated to the product, and a casual chit-chat is a strong NO policy.

The question is whether a joke is funny and made you smile of course.

~~~
carlob
You're reading stuff that clearly wasn't in my comment. I just said I didn't
want to spend _extra_ hours on something that is just a one day joke when I
have proper bugs to fix.

------
cessor
I totally agree with you. April 1st renders my local, personal experience of
the internet completely useless. This goes on almost for a week, because
people will repost the clever 'jokes' for a couple of days. April fools day on
the internet is, as it feels to me, a Marketing Department Slack-Off Day.
Every company feels they have to contribute, because the others are doing it.

Some tech sites will do the same with ridiculous stuff. 04/1/14: Python 2.8 to
lose the GIL. HAHAHAHAHAHA DO YOU THINK THIS IS FUNNY?! It doesn't even make
sense.

I would like to point out that this issue extends to other, especially North
American happenings. As soon as Haloween, the super bowl or "the Oscars" are
up, the internet becomes almost unusable because all the sites with
user-"shared" (let's be honest, it is rarely really generated by them) content
have no other topics and half of the news sites appear to have nothing better
to do then to comment on the obvious real life events; even worse, the
European news sites will start commenting on the American stuff as well. It is
times like this when I get out old 90's PC Single Player games just to be away
from people for a while.

I have the dumbest sense of humor and will laugh about almost anything but
April 1st is just gear-grindingly annoying...

------
DanielBMarkham
Well, I guess we've reached the ultimate in meta: an internet rant about
internet humor.

Next I guess somebody should parody this? Then a rant about the parody?

Seriously, the internet is full of annoying things, and April Fool's, where
folks actually try to have fun with each other, is what's bugging you? I'd
place "having to be upset about something 24/7" as much higher on the list
than a bunch of bone-headed PR stuff.

I'm really happy HN is mostly humor-free. PG made a smart move there. But one
day a year where companies compete to be funny? I can think of a million other
things to fret about. Seriously. Trust me, somehow you'll live through it. A
day without Erlang innards will leave you mostly scar-free.

~~~
hnal943
DogeRant 2048

------
Hawkee
I used to be into online retail sales before I got fed up with all the money
grubbing. It was all about Black Friday and if you weren't ready with a major
production by then or at least Cyber Monday you'd miss the boat on a huge
influx of potential revenue. If your Black Friday effort went viral you'd be
riding the gravy train all holiday season. I get the sense April Fools has
become the Black Friday of social media. If your joke goes viral you've got a
huge opportunity for viewership and brand awareness. No thank you. My site
doesn't celebrate any "holiday".

------
imgabe
Is this post an April Fools joke? I cannot imagine anyone actually getting
this bent out of shape about one day of sometimes lame jokes.

The lameness is "crushing"? Really? If something this inconsequential affects
you this much I hope you don't ever encounter a real issue.

------
zimpenfish
April Fools Day is funny the first couple of times you experience it. Then
it's just soul destroying.

------
mapt
If we could ignore April Fools Day and treat it as any other, that would be
fine.

If we could _dismiss_ anything we hear on April Fools Day and treat it as a
lost day in the news cycle, that would also be fine.

But we're in a situation where 90% of news is everyday pablum, 9% is AFD BS,
and 1% is the creation of GMail, changing the Internet forever.

------
onion2k
If your hypothesis is correct and the reason that April Fool's jokes are lame
is because there's one day dedicated to them every year, " _an entire day
every year_ ", then a rational proposal for a solution would be for companies
to put random funny things out more often. If we had a "Fool's Day" every
month then there wouldn't be such a shock, and they'd start to be something
enjoyable rather than laboured.

Additionally, we'd need people to make them, so employment would increase, and
people could sell merchandise promoting the best jokes, services to quantify
what's funny, and so on, so there'd be business opportunities created too.

This could be the start of a whole new industry.

~~~
hoodoof
I think people who are good at being funny are the ones who should do the job
of being funny.

~~~
nikhilio
Oh dear god. I hope I never have the misfortune of working with you.

------
nikhilio
Why don't you have some fun, instead of being that god awful internet pedant
that thrives off hating on the way other people do every little thing. Go back
to posting about why you think some obscure javascript library is superior to
the rest - get that feeling of enlightenment somewhere else instead of hating
on people who are having harmless fun.

God I hate hacker news.

------
cbaleanu
No. We should have fun. This is geek humor, maybe some take it a bit too far,
but still.

~~~
duaneb
Geek humor? More like PR humor.

~~~
gchokov
Exactly.

~~~
nikhilio
Chemtrails.

------
dangoor
Some of the April Fools jokes are quite funny and some of ThinkGeek's in
particular actually turn into real products. I could imagine this one becoming
real:

[http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1ba1/?pfm=af14_homepage_Fea...](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1ba1/?pfm=af14_homepage_Featured_4_1ba1)

Sure, it's silly... but it's fun.

~~~
hnal943
It kind of underlines the point though - most of these joke products aren't
any more ridiculous than their real products. Is that really a joke?

------
TeeWEE
If you dont like it, dont spend your energy and attention onto it.

As a response: Lots of people do like it, creating those jokes, and cunsomers
reading those jokes. Its (almost) free publicity.

Get over it

~~~
therobot24
seriously, these people complaining about april fools are probably the ones
telling others to change the station if they don't like the violence from
their favorite breaking bad characters, yet can't follow their own advice when
it comes to the internet

------
kyro
I want to thank most of you for making this one of the funniest threads I've
seen on HN.

Your theories as to why corporations and the people around us succumb to
societal pressures pushing them to take on disingenuous facades of unfunny
silliness for profit and attention are deeply profound -- April Fools!

------
courtf
What cruel fates conspire to tease man with this fool's existence? The
solemnity of the grave seems a comfort when faced with the endless torments of
a life of gaiety. If only the dead could speak aloud their regrets, that we
might continue our sermons long past the crumbling of the mount.

Tis but a season's breadth afore yet 'nother trial befalls the stoic knights
of castle hacker. Stay true in your labors, lest mirth's foul hand stir your
mind to thoughts impure and sundry! Death's grip closes, and time is short,
tary not along the path but stride through and bask in the righteous
exultations levied upon the earnest and forthright! Down with the usurper,
that lowly succubus whose poisonous impositions distract the holy from their
cause!

------
S_A_P
This is obviously an April Fools Day joke. Well played, sir/madam...

------
codecondo
I'm with you man, but then again - I'm busy with doing some actual work, and
the pranks that I do encounter are either from Google or a mindless click on a
link, few times at most.

We should be allowed to have fun, but this is hardly funny - it's painful.

------
argumentum
When Google first started doing this, it was great. A welcome respite from our
expectations of corporate monotony. Plus, it was genuinely unexpected, and
therefore more funny.

Now that every company _has to_ do something, or risk being labeled uncool by
users/potential recruits, the humor seems forced (and therefore less funny).

Perhaps the best April Fools Prank Google could pull now would be to treat
this day like any other. Imagine the irony of billions of people waiting to be
"surprised", anticipation slowly increasing throughout the day, wild
speculation about any normal announcement that Google makes.

Now _that_ would be funny.

~~~
hoodoof
No April Fools tricks? That's a very big risk for a company the size of Google
to take.

------
jaimebuelta
_" This is the day to be mandatorily funny. Go out there and do something
funny. That's an order"_

~~~
snowwrestler
In the grand scheme of bad orders throughout history, I'm having trouble
getting upset about this one.

------
gtirloni
If you want to read anything on the Internet, April 1 is a very exhausting day
due to all the filtering you have to do. You waste time reading the minimum
necessary to detect if it's a joke or not and move to the next thing (hoping
it's not).

It's better to just ignore the whole thing. If a company/person/group decides
to release something really cool on April 1, too bad... I won't be paying
attention.

------
pessimizer
You'll find, if you put your head down and keep working, that it's over within
24 hours.

Unlike Halloween and Christmas, which keep pounding nails into my head from
about a month or two before they occur to about two weeks after they're over.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiySknl9zs0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiySknl9zs0)

------
dwc
At the office, a few people might do gags, and maybe one is really good and
sucks you in totally. That's funny. No, it's awesome to get punked to that
degree even when you were looking out for it!

On the net it's (become) unbearable, because it's a solid wall. News,
thoughtful articles, social media are so full of AFD stuff that the net is
almost worthless[1]. I.e., it doesn't scale.

I don't mind being punked. I don't mind it a few times in the same day. When
the whole day is a never ending stream of it, it becomes tiresome and
irritating.

Footnote:

1\. This is substantially different from, say, the Super Bowl. If I'm not
interested in the Super Bowl I just skim past it. But AFD pranks are _meant_
to look plausible. In an alternate universe "Facebook buys Oculus" is an AFD
prank instead of real. So you can't skim over them.

------
dang
I wonder if everyone here knows that we had a rather animated thread about
this last night, after I asked people to flag April Fools' gags off the front
page (and then amended it to say _lame_ April Fools' gags):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7506793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7506793)

These threads are still open for discussion, but I'm going to downweight this
one now, since it's been on the front page a long time and nothing new is
likely to emerge from it. I applied the exact same penalty to my own post last
night.

HN doesn't avoid humor, but it does eschew lame humor as part of eschewing
lameness in general. Obviously, people's opinions about what's lame and what's
funny differ wildly.

------
mdmarra
But there are unicorns on Stack Overflow.

~~~
Theodores
...they are great and I like what you can buy with them.

However...

They are a 'joke' in the broadest sense of the word, but not a _joke_. I am
not 'fooled'.

A true April Fool's Day joke is about pulling the wool over someone's eyes in
such a way that they really do not know if it is true or not.

------
Workaphobia
> "How are we going to attract and recruit the best engineers unless we've got
> a reputation for the very best and most foolish April Fools trickery?"

You say that sarcastically, but I see that as a legitimate concern. Why miss
out on a great opportunity to make a connection with thousands of users who
otherwise wouldn't see any uniqueness or individuality to what you do? And the
only risk is that they'd piss off someone with a corny joke.

That said, I sympathize. I enjoy jokes, but I'd like to read real news too.

------
sjs382
> I have a sense of humor. Really I do.

The problem is that very few of the jokes that any of these companies pull are
even a little humorous.

There have been a few funny/clever ones, but they're the 1%.

~~~
matznerd
We'll see what comes out this year, but I generally think there is always at
least a few smirk/smile inducing pranks every year. Where when you read the
headline, there is at least a half-second where your mind believes it...

------
hywel
StackOverflow unicoins are sort of fine with me because I can still use the
site. But up until midday php.net was rotating every single documentation page
which was hyper-annoying.

------
njharman
Today is my most productive day. Cause I just don't have the will to figure
out if "news" stories are real or 4/1\. So, I don't read HN or Reddit or
anything. (I didn't realize it was april 1st until seeing this.)

Like the redis Hyperloglog? is it a joke, is it real? Fuck if I'm wasting my
time to figure out. If it's real it will be still be talked about next week
and I'll learn about then.

Until tomorrow, Norm out!

------
hamax
Besides spending 15 minutes searching for pokemons and 5 minutes enjoying the
htc gluuv joke, this is just a normal day for me.

I really don't see anything to be mad about.

------
vermontdevil
It's been downhill since BBC aired the spaghetti tree.

------
lukasm
This is most likely joke, but there is nothing more uncool that trying be cool
very hard. Especially, these american style campaigns. So off-putting.

------
Argorak
Well, people think they cannot miss out and need to do it - because their
competitor does it. You'll see the same with world cup advertisement in a few
months. Most of it is crap, rising above the crowd is hard.

On the other hand, there are some clever things that sound like jokes, but are
not: [http://stroopwafel.me/](http://stroopwafel.me/)

Well, I for my part have my share of fun.

~~~
canvia
I would like to see an ad that is just plain text "We donated the $250k
production budget for this ad to Haiti" and a logo. That is far more likely to
make me give a company my business than any stupid pointless video clip.

------
stcredzero
How about a "holiday filter" app? Such an app could enable users to flag
"insipid holiday content" which would cause it to be hidden. This could be
implemented as a browser extension. In fact, you could even aggregate the
information and sell it to companies, and people would even be _happy_ to know
that companies are paying to be told they're being annoying.

------
TallboyOne
Wow, you sound incredibly bitter... it's one day out of the entire year... How
about you unbunch your panties, close your computer and go outside for a day
if it _really_ bothers you so much.

And, I realize HN is all adding to the conversation - that's me adding to the
conversation with actual, non-sarcastic advice. Pretty blown away at why this
deserves an entire thread.

------
carlisle_
I actually just brought this up with my coworkers yesterday. I don't like
april fools anymore because all the pranks people pull are completely
uninspired and the entire day I have to ask myself "is this an april fool's
gag?"

And if you fall prey to a "prank" it's like, "wow you really got me great job"
and that's it.

------
marknutter
I agree 100%. I have long considered April Fools Day as National Do-Not-Use-
The-Internet Day, and I generally treat it as such.

~~~
unreal37
Not doing very well at that I see. :)

------
bubbleRefuge
So I heard on NPR this morning that San Mateo County was experiencing snow,
sleet, and hail at the higher elevations on California 35 and that snow plows
were dispatched. Can't tell if that is true or not due to April fools day +
the fact that weather is unseasonably cold and rainy last few days. Very lame
if its AFD joke.

------
codezero
Build an April Fools' API that allows crowdsourced contributions and a browser
plugin to flag fake URLs and links.

------
ivanhoe
my thoughts exactly... you can't make a good prank anymore when it has become
a "PR must" to publish one

------
mavroprovato
Simple, don't read the news today. Really, it's just one day. You don't have a
huge problem to solve.

~~~
laoba
I agree with this. Seriously, it's just one day: Have some fun or let the
others enjoy their fun..

I guess this is a first world problem

------
Houshalter
Can you give some examples? The only april fools things I saw was reddit's
webcam thing which I thought was great, and an icon on the corner of youtube
which went to a great parody video mocking memes. I later found out about
Kaggle's Random Number Challenge which I thought was funny.

------
mathattack
Very few come up with something that is both audacious enough to be
interesting, and realistic enough to pull people in. Usually it's either too
pedestrian to be funny, or not realistic enough to catch the spirit of fooling
people.

But that 1 in 100 is enough to keep the tradition going.

------
dragontamer
Lame jokes make it easier for the non-creative to participate in the April
Fools process.

Not everyone can make a good joke. And those who are bad at making pranks are
given the opportunity to stretch out beyond their comfort zone.

------
patnos
If you're looking for a non big name joke today, here's a pretty hilarious(and
not to mention incredibly controversial) one:

[http://megansmatch.com/](http://megansmatch.com/)

------
sedds
I think April Fool's day internet pranks may be one of the easiest way for
companies to maintain corporate whimsy and allow their employee's to create
something momentarily off their grinding path.

------
kevrone
This whole thread amounts to: "I like a thing" vs "I don't like a thing". How
can people really believe they have meaningful opinions about something so
innocuous.

------
peterwwillis
This guy just got more than double his total karma over a 1000 day period for
whining about April Fool's day. If that's not funny, I don't know what is.

------
whiskeySix
Ugh, get over yourself.

------
JoeAltmaier
Are you being treated for that depression? Do you kick puppies and holler at
children too? Does it really cost you anything, anything at all to ignore a
lame joke?

------
tobi2006
The only thing that is much worse are spam emails claiming "Our prices are so
low that they look like an April Fools joke, but we're serious!"

------
riffraff
I remember plenty of april fool's jokes on the radio and on TV.

I think your problem is just that on the internet you are just exposed to a
lot more of them.

------
corwinstephen
Little do we know, this entire post is an April Fools joke. Better not agree
with the guy, or you're in for a world of trouble tomorrow!

------
api
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu7vySQbgXI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu7vySQbgXI)

------
alco
Is it so difficult for you to spend one day in a year away from the Internet
to avoid the "lameness" that irritates you?

------
jkmcf
April Fools jokes are only truly funny when they are unexpected, exceptionally
clever, and well implemented.

------
AznHisoka
Actually, HN today is filled with almost no April fools stories. I tried
looking, there's maybe 1.. 2?

------
ianstallings
Here's how to "solve" this problem - grow up and ignore things you don't like.

------
a3n
Today is a good day for a walk.

------
_zen
You know when people say "don't be that guy"?

You're being _that guy_.

------
alvarosm
I don't wate my time reading the news on April 1. It's pathetic.

------
_superposition_
This is a joke, right?

------
djunod
A chance for every NonCreativeEntity to feel special.

------
nathanvanfleet
You don't like cold and cynical companies trying to appear funny and
relatable? That's an American tradition as old as Mickey Mouse. The anti-
Semitic union busting one.

------
dsjoerg
You are visiting the wrong websites, then.

------
hawleyal
It's just marketing and advertising.

------
elefonts
I am viewing this thread Emojified.

------
cpfohl
I enjoy it.

------
kraag22
I just don't read news on April 1. Sometimes is really hard to decide what is
joke and what is true.

------
evanwolf
Wait a day. It gets better.

------
treistab2
-1

------
jedicoffee
Yea, I hate fun!

